# Hissing Cockroach Buffett



## PeterF (Dec 6, 2010)

One of the neatest and potentially grossest things I have ever seen in the zoo happened today.

One of the Hissing Cockroaches was giving birth. The nymphs come out of her like a bunch of white banananas and then squiggle free and puff up. Not unlike mantids coming out of an ooth.

So there she was with her butt up in the air and this bunch of banananas coming out of her, and this small male was sitting next to her, basically picking them out of her and eating them. He seemed pretty happy with the arrangement, he was eating them faster than I have ever seen a hisser eat anything.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 7, 2010)

Peter, u r right, that sounds pretty gross, kinda like a fish I had birthing eggs and the others behind her, gobbleing them up! :blink:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 7, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Peter, u r right, that sounds pretty gross, kinda like a fish I had birthing eggs and the others behind her, gobbleing them up! :blink:


My angelfish are always doing that.  It would be nice if they gave me a chance to save some and hatch out some fry. The parents try to fight off the other angels, but if they hold them off, the plecostomus sneaks behind them and gets the eggs . &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 7, 2010)

I had that a few years aog with too many crickets (newbie) in an enclosure with an ooth-laying European (I think). The crickets were eating the eggs out of the foam as she was laying them. Of course, I... "corrected" the crickets...


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 20, 2010)

You mean, "fried them up with butter &amp; a little pepper"?  

You know, I'm sure Mylo will kill me for this, but...I've heard that the Irish had babies just to have something to eat for Christmas dinner during the potato famine! (Don't blame me, it was my Irish cousin who told me! Tonge-in-cheek, of course!)  

Talk about dark humor, eh?


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 9, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> You mean, "fried them up with butter &amp; a little pepper"?
> 
> You know, I'm sure Mylo will kill me for this, but...I've heard that the Irish had babies just to have something to eat for Christmas dinner during the potato famine! (Don't blame me, it was my Irish cousin who told me! Tonge-in-cheek, of course!)
> 
> Talk about dark humor, eh?


  Thats one of the grossest things I ever heard! :chef: :no: :whistling:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh yea, I am gonna carry a baby 9 mts so we can gobble it up in less than 20 minutes




.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 9, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh yea, I am gonna carry a baby 9 mts so we can gobble it up in less than 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol


----------



## PeterF (Jan 9, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal


----------



## nebrakacinese (Jan 21, 2011)

Moth cultures ,tips of ghost ooth's.All this talk about food is making me hungry.


----------

